# Succulent planter



## Sk3lly (13 May 2016)

Well after having an established planted tank set up for a while and no room to expand, I needed to branch out and dive into something new.

Ive always loved the very varied and different species of succulents, and after some very inspirational youtube videos, decided to try my hand.

This is my current succulent planter..... It really needs rearranging and some tiny bits of stone added





What do you guys think? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrj1 (13 May 2016)

nice


----------



## Andy D (14 May 2016)

It looks really nice.

Makes me wanna do this...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 May 2016)

Hi SK3lly, Really cool idea


----------



## fishenthusiast (14 May 2016)

Very nice, Sk3lly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (14 May 2016)

Lovely isn't it.. Since you're a scaper you might like the Crassula ovata too. When young they are not realy impressive, but they can grow relatively fast but that's a tricky job to pull off and the bigger they get well trimmed then you'll see its full pottential.. Awsome succulent terrascapes to be made with a Crassula in the scene. I had one long time ago 40 cm high and wide, well trimmed but i got to eager and i drowned it one day. Once it starts rotting from the bottom up there is no salvation. Never tried it again.

Also always kinda admired the Beaucarnea (nolina) Recurvata, tho never tried it till now.. It's common name sometimes is Ponytail palm, but that's misleading it aint a palm. I more like the common name Elephants foot, but this you'll see only in certain age and shape. They can also be a wonderfull curiosity in a succulent terrascape setup.


----------



## Sk3lly (15 May 2016)

Thanks guys! Hopefully i can keep them all alive as its hard to make sure they all get enough water but also not too much.

Zozo thank you for the links! If the crassula ovata is also known as the Jade plant, then i already have a cutting waiting to root. The idea of 'bonsaing' it is great! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pondweed (15 May 2016)

It looks really good! I'd love to do something like this, but would be concerned about overcrowding and the plants outcompeting each other. I had a bowl with a Haworthia and something else (looked like a Crassula of some kind) together. Over two years, the Haworthia's leaves got a big bigger, but the other one did... nothing. I eventually decided to pull them up and repot separately, and discovered the Haworthia's roots had FILLED the bowl. The poor other plant hadn't a hope of keeping up! Now it's in its own pot, and growing rapidly at last.

So yeah, I'd worry about compatibility long-term. But hopefully they'll all grow well for you!


----------



## dw1305 (16 May 2016)

Hi all, 
Lovely, I think you might struggle to keep the plant mix long term. 

If the _("_Window plant"_)_ is _Fenestraria (rhopalophylla) aurantiaca it _ is winter growing, and needs to be dry in the summer. If it is _Frithia pulchra_? It is summer growing, but a slow grower. The Conophytum (_Conophytum wettsteinii_?) is definitely winter growing. 

I think all the _Aloe & Echeveria_ spp. are summer growing and need watering in the summer. 

I don't recognise the plant in the back right hand corner, do you know what it is?

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (16 May 2016)

dw1305 said:


> I don't recognise the plant in the back right hand corner, do you know what it is?


I'm not sure but i think it's a Peperomia Ferreyrae, also not sure if it's a cultivar.. I saw something like it lately named P. Happy Bean - Green split..  Looks very much like it and when getting older and bigger the leaves slightly uncurl and open up a bit.


----------



## Sk3lly (16 May 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Lovely, I think you might struggle to keep the plant mix long term.
> 
> If the _("_Window plant"_)_ is _Fenestraria (rhopalophylla) aurantiaca it _ is winter growing, and needs to be dry in the summer. If it is _Frithia pulchra_? It is summer growing, but a slow grower. The Conophytum (_Conophytum wettsteinii_?) is definitely winter growing.
> ...


Thank you for advice! Well it does seem to be the winter growing variety. Maybe i can try keep the water away from it?? At the end of the day ive just thrown it together. I'll soon learn which dont work and which do. The back right plant i have no idea??? Picked it up at a local garden centre because it looked cool. Has exploded in growth so i dont think its part of the succulent/cactus family


----------



## Alex J (17 May 2016)

The plant at the back right hand side is Senecio Barbertonicus , Hails  from south Africa. It will eventually develop a stem and can grow to 2 meters tall and wide   The plant you have is probably a cultivar called"Himalaya" which usually attains a hight and spread of 20cm to 30cm The flowers are small and bright yellow.  water sparingly in winter,  The "window" plant is indeed Fenestraria rhopalophylla very similar to Frithia  pulcra at first glance but the shape of the leaves is different . One good way to tell them apart is the flowers. yellow in F. Rhopalophylla and pink in F. Pulcra.


----------



## dw1305 (17 May 2016)

Hi all,





Alex J said:


> Senecio barbertonicus


That's it. 





Sk3lly said:


> Maybe i can try keep the water away from it??


I'd plant another one with <"winter growing plants">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sk3lly (31 May 2016)

Ok so as mentioned before, not the best arrangement of plants...

However they seem to be doing ok. I lost one of the winter growing species i guess due to overwatering before i was made aware of this. Some are reaching for the light, i suppose thats the rubbish British weather for you though. 

The main reason i posted was to share this little beauty...





I suppose they are flower stalks?? Maybe you more knowledgable guys can shed some light.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (31 May 2016)

Hi all,





Sk3lly said:


> I suppose they are flower stalks??


Yes they are, they have pretty red and yellow bell shaped flowers. That plant is _Echeveria (secunda) glauca.



 _

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sk3lly (7 Jun 2016)

Almost there now...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whateverls15 (21 Jun 2016)

Dude, you are doing a very awsome job, just keep posting
and they are so beautiful


----------



## Sk3lly (24 Jun 2016)

Few little alterations but have now decided that theres no more room  the window plant and living stones at the front are now planted in pots within the container to limit moisture to them







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

